# Wippen nervt !!!



## Nobbi64 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo RM Freaks !

Habe mir in 2002 ein Element gekauft und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
Bin mit dem Bike bis heute zufrieden bis auf das Wippen. Habe noch einen 
Fox Dämpfer ohne Lockout. 
Bekomme ich das Wippen durch einen anderen Dämpfer weg wenn ja welchen oder was habt Ihr sonst noch für Tipps???? 

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## ctwitt (31. Oktober 2005)

hatte ein Slayer 2003 ohne ProPedal und jetzt ein Element 2004 mit ProPedal. Mit dem Pro Pedal spricht die Dämpfung vielleicht etwas schlechter an. Bin aber sehr zufrieden. Fand bzw. finde bei beiden Rädern das Wippen sehr gering. An langen Anstiegen mache ich den LockOut rein dann sinkt das Heck auch nícht so ein. Dies stört mich am Fully viel mehr. Ich glaube nicht das es sich lohnt extra einen teuren Propedal Dämpfer zu kaufen. Das würde ich nur machen wenn der alte defekt ist. Ganz ohne Wippen geht mit einem Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2005)

Nobbi64 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo RM Freaks !
> 
> Habe mir in 2002 ein Element gekauft und es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
> Bin mit dem Bike bis heute zufrieden bis auf das Wippen. Habe noch einen
> ...



Luftdruck, Zug- und Druckstufe auf Dein Gewicht und Deine Fahrgewohnheiten einstellen. Notfalls vor längeren technischen Abfahrten den Dämpfer weicher einstellen.


----------



## gwittmac (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi nobbi64,
ich hab auch ein Element 2002. Auch mich hat das Wippen mit dem orginal Fox-Dämpfer ziemlich genervt. Da ich mit dem Manitou Swinger 3-way gute Erfahrungen an meinem Nicolai gemacht habe, hab ich dann in mein Rocky auch einen Swinger eingebaut. Allerdings ist das Ventil der SPV-Kammer beim Rocky nur in ausgebautem Zustand zugänglich... ziemlich umständlich. Ich habe den Swinger deshalb wieder vertickt und einen DT-Swiss HVR200 eingebaut. Ich find das Ding ganz gut, das Wippen ist verschwunden (wenn die Plattform entsprechend eingestellt ist). Geht's dann wieder bergab, einfach das Stellrad für die Plattform (ist beim Element durch die Lage des Dämpfers super zugänglich, auch ohne Fernbedienung des Dämpfers) voll aufdrehen, und das Ansprechverhalten ist wieder super sensibel.
Ein wenig nervig ist, dass beim Einfedern mit zugedrehter Plattform ein deutliches Klacken hörbar ist. Ich kann aber damit leben... Also, mein Tipp: Versuchs mal mit dem HVR200. Der Swinger 3-way ist zwar auch ein guter Dämpfer, aber leider nicht mit dem Element-Rahmen kompatible (siehe oben).


----------



## Nobbi64 (1. November 2005)

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!!

Ich werde also zusehen dass ich einen anderen Dämpfer einbaue.
Wäre der For pro Pedal auch eine alternative???

Gruß Nobbi


----------



## rsu (2. November 2005)

Ich will ja ned lästern aber mit nem ordentlichen runden Tritt wippt mein 2000er Element nur minimalst mit dem Vanilla R oder mit nem SID Dämpfer (alles ohne SPV und nicht zu hart eingestellt)  Im Wiegetritt ist Wippen dann aber unvermeidlich.


----------



## Nobbi64 (3. November 2005)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja ned lästern aber mit nem ordentlichen runden Tritt wippt mein 2000er Element nur minimalst mit dem Vanilla R oder mit nem SID Dämpfer (alles ohne SPV und nicht zu hart eingestellt)  Im Wiegetritt ist Wippen dann aber unvermeidlich.




Auf diesen Spruch habe ich nur gewartet.  
Ich fahre seit 25 Jahren Rennrad seit 15 Jahren MTB und ich bilde mir schon ein, dass der runde Tritt bei mir funktioniert.
Nichts für Ungut aber dass ist nicht der Grund.

Nobbi


----------

